# Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.



## DKK007 (12. November 2015)

*Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Broadwell-E soll bis zu 10 Kerne mit dem 6950K bieten. Außerdem soll es diesmal 4 Modelle mit 6-10 Kernen geben.

Die Basistaktraten sind etwas höher als bei den vergleichbaren Haswell-E. Außerdem werden die Namen an das vereinfachte Schema von Skylake angepasst. 

Modell                        | Kerne / Threads |    Takt   |   L3-Cache
Core i7-6950X |    10 / 20                 |    3,0 GHz  |   25 MB
Core i7-6900K |    8 / 16                      |  3,3 GHz  |   20 MB
Core i7-6850K |    6 / 12                     |   3,6 GHz   |  15 MB
Core i7-6800K |    6 / 12                     |   3,4 GHz  |   15 MB

Broadwell-E nutzt weiterhin den Sockel 2011-3.

Broadwell-E: Core i7-6950X als neues Flaggschiff mit 10 Kernen - ComputerBase


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

10 Kerne mit SMT    gimi´plis


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Was wie wo 2 Kerne mehr?!

Das schmeißt meine komplette Budgetplanung für die Zukunft um... den 5960X wollte ich so schnell nicht ersetzen weil sowieso nichts nennenswert schnelleres daher kommt.

Wenn der 6950X tatsächlich 10 Kerne bietet UND per BIOS-Update lauffähig wäre... und ich den 5960X noch für ne gute Stange Geld wegbekomme... könnte man schwach werden. 

Argh und dann fällt das grob zusammen mit dem Release von Pascal und GCN2.0... mein Geldbeutel sieht das Unheil kommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Der 10-Kerner kostet dann garantiert 2000€....


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Ist wohl schon die Vorbereitung von Intel auf ZEN, der ja auch mit bis zu 8 Kernen kommen soll.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Ich nehm den 6800k wird bestimmt gerade mal so teuer wie der 6700k dann lohntes sich erst recht !


----------



## HisN (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Sehr schön, wieder ein Grund für ein Update 
Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet dass die Dinger mehr Kerne bekommen.
Aber wer will schon Boradwell wenn er auch Skylake-E haben könnte? 
Das schöne am Highend-Bereich war doch die längere Laufzeit, wird das jetzt auch gekappt? *g* Mir ist so als wäre BW ein kurzes Dasein beschieden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der 10-Kerner kostet dann garantiert 2000€....



Im Desktop-Segment nicht es sei denn Intel ändert die lange jahre eingefahrene Tradition.
Der größte Desktop-prozessor kostet üblicherweise 999$.

Nen 10-kerner für 2000 bekommste als Haswell-EP/Xeon sowieso. Für ~5000 auch nen 18-Kerner.


Naja was die Leistung angeht... bei perfekter Skalierung (wo ich mit meinem Workload schon annähernd hinkomme) wäre ein 10-Kern-Broadwell ohne OC ziemlich genau so schnell wie meine aktuelle CPU einschließlich OC... bei 40-50W weniger Verbrauch den ich wegen des OCs gemessenerweise mehr habe.

So gesehen kein Aufrüstgrund eigentlich... mal abwarten wie sich Broadwell-E übertakten lässt. Die kleinen waren da ja nicht der Brüller.


----------



## HisN (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Eventuell bekommt dann der 5960X einen interessanten Preis.
Aber Intel kennt seine Pappenheimer, sobald der BW zu haben ist wird der 5960X ganz schnell aus den Regalen verschwinden.


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Kannst ja bei Alk anfragen, wenn der seinen verkaufen will.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Der wird wenns tatsächlich so kommen sollte sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso hier im MP landen... die Chance dass ich nen Bekannten finde der sowas haben will ist sehr nahe Null. 

Aber erst mal abwarten obs wirklich so kommt. Und nebenbei hat es bei mir aktuell Vorrang das SLI durch eine schnellere Einzelkarte zu ersetzen (die vor allem mehr vRAM hat). Mal sehen ob das drinne ist^^


----------



## Atent123 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Ist schon bekannt ob L4 Cache zum Einsatz kommt ?


----------



## marvinj (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Mhh scahut nett aus. Der i7 6850K könnte interessant werden. Und da keine intigrierte GPU (hoffentlich) vorhandensein wird, komme ich möglicherweise auch ins Grübeln...
Achja, ich wollte ja Zen kaufen xD


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Schaun war mal was der spass am ende kosten würde?Da könnte ich auch schwach werden und endlich mal einen würdigen nachfolger PC System basteln bzw.
meinen Sandy-Bridge endlich in Rente schicken.Aber am ende entscheidet der Preis.Meine Kiste hat schon 5Jahre auf den Buckel und weiss der Geier wie lange das
hier noch hält?Obwohl mein nähster upgrade eigentlich die neue GPU Genaration Pascal warte,schaun war erstmal wie die Preis für dieses System sein werden und ob es sich Preis/Leistung lohnen würde.

MfG Brex


----------



## Superwip (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt ob L4 Cache zum Einsatz kommt ?



Eine gute Frage aber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt ob L4 Cache zum Einsatz kommt ?



Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit: Nein.

Der L4 ist nur ein Gimmick für die iGPU der DT-CPUs gewesen und war nie ein Thema für die E(P)-Serie.


----------



## Atent123 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit: Nein.
> 
> Der L4 ist nur ein Gimmick für die iGPU der DT-CPUs gewesen und war nie ein Thema für die E(P)-Serie.



Naja es hat den kleinen Broadwell sogar über den IPC von Skylake gebracht.


----------



## Superwip (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

2,5MB L3 pro Kern sind schon eine ganz ordentliche Ausstattung. Die größten Xeons bekommen ja angeblich 24 Kerne und 60MB L3... 

Zudem ist das Speicherinterface ja sehr schnell. Die eine oder andere Anwendung die dennoch irgendwie von eDRAM L4 profitieren könnte würde man zwar vielleicht finden wenn man mit der Lupe sucht aber das Interesse am Markt dürfte sich ganz allgemein in Grenzen halten.



> Naja es hat den kleinen Broadwell sogar über den IPC von Skylake gebracht.



Hier zählt allerdings auch die gesamte L3 Größe und nicht nur die pro Kern und hier ist Broadwell-E kaum mit Broadwell vergleichbar. Zudem hat der Broadwell-E ein etwa vier mal so schnelles Speicherinterface.


----------



## Knogle (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Ich will Bratwell-E nicht vorverurteilen

Nehalem war ja auch nix, aber dann kam Westmere und hat viele Wunder gewirkt
Vielleicht ist das ja jetzt auch so


----------



## Superwip (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Nehalem war nix? oO


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Nehalem (und der X58...) waren Stromfresser vor dem Herrn... aber der 920-D0 hat mir über Jahre bei über 4 GHz gute Dienste geleistet. 

Wie gesagt ich hatte ja angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklung gehofft, dass der 5960X mal locker 3, 4 Jahre nicht ersetzt werden wird (Broadwell-E und Skylake-E sind ja pro Takt nicht bedeutend schneller und mehr Kerne waren so bisher nicht im Gespräch, vor allem nicht schon für den "Bratwell"). Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich ein spekulierter 10-Kerner beim OC so verhält.


----------



## flotus1 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die eine oder andere Anwendung die dennoch irgendwie von eDRAM L4 profitieren könnte würde man zwar vielleicht finden wenn man mit der Lupe sucht aber das Interesse am Markt dürfte sich ganz allgemein in Grenzen halten.



So sehr muss man da nicht mit der Lupe suchen. Sehr viele Simulationsmethoten im technischen und wissenschaftlichen Bereich würden von mehr Cache und Speicherbandbreite enorm profitieren.
Ich glaube dass eDRAM aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund zurückgehalten wird: in der jetzigen Situation  muss man zu den deutlich teureren Mehrsockel-CPUs greifen wenn man in einer einzelnen Workstation die Limitierung durch die Speicherbandbreite einer einzelnen CPU durchbrechen will.  Und dieses Geschäft wird sich Intel ohne Not nicht selbst zunichte machen.


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Wenn Intel das bringt und der ende nächsten Jahres das gleiche kostet wie der Zen, dann muss Zen richtig rein hauen auch vom Preis, das ich mir kein Broadwell hole. 

Also November nächsten Jahres ist mein CPU Upgrade angedacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... könnte man schwach werden.


Incredible Alk, bleib stark, denk an die Rente, starrrk, starrrrrrk. konzentrier Dich .....


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Was Rente? Bis ich in dem Alter bin ist die ganz abgeschafft... und die Chance dass bis dahin mal der große rote Button gedrückt wurde der das System nullt (Hyperinflation, Währungsreform, was auch immer) ist ziemlich hoch.

Von daher hab ich kein Problem damit das Geld das ich habe auch auszugeben - so lange man nicht alles in Produkte steckt die in 20 Jahren garantiert wertlos sind (wie CPUs...) ist alles wunderbar. 

Aber im Ernst - einen echten Aufrüstgrund habe ich persönlich nur, wenn der 10-Kerner:
1.) Auf meinem Board läuft
2.) Nicht mehr als die üblichen 999$ kostet
3.) Mein alter 5960X einen guten Verkaufspreis erzielt
4.) Broadwell-E ohne großen Aufwand/Spannung gut über 4 GHz läuft

...5.) Die Hardwarekasse nicht schon leer ist weil ich davon ne GTX 1080Ti / R9 490X oder wie auch immer die heißen wird gekauft hab.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel das bringt und der ende nächsten Jahres das gleiche kostet wie der Zen, dann muss Zen richtig rein hauen auch vom Preis, das ich mir kein Broadwell hole.
> 
> Also November nächsten Jahres ist mein CPU Upgrade angedacht.



Der wird sicher teurer als ZEN.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



> Aber im Ernst - einen echten Aufrüstgrund habe ich persönlich nur, wenn der 10-Kerner:
> 1.) Auf meinem Board läuft
> 2.) Nicht mehr als die üblichen 999$ kostet
> 3.) Mein alter 5960X einen guten Verkaufspreis erzielt
> 4.) Broadwell-E ohne großen Aufwand/Spannung gut über 4 GHz läuft



Ich weiß nicht wie hoch ein deinen Augen ein "guter" Verkaufspreis für den 5960X wäre aber ich denke bei allen anderen Punkten stehen die Chancen gut...


----------



## Cresmonik (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Hoffentlich g´gibt es dann auch dual cpu Mainboards


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Den "Fehler" wird Intel wohl leider nicht mehr machen. So wie beim SR-2 von EVGA. Das Geschäft mit K und X CPU´s ist zu verlockend.


----------



## cHimaro (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Ich empfinde den 10Kerner sehr geil.... was natürlich sehr verlockend sein wird sind die 6 Kerner......... eventuell unter 300 € oder knapp 300 € ?!

aktuell mit einem x5650 mit allen C-States auf 3.83 Ghz mit Turbo auf 4.2 Ghz mit 12gb auf CL 1440. (tdp 95W)..... da wäre so ein 10 Kerner natürlich enorm geil.

Jedoch wohin mit der Leistung aktuell ist mein 6Kerner defintiv ausreichend ( zu mindestens für meine Tätigkeiten, twitch, 24/7 und zocken, Benchmark )  Und soviel haben die Xeon auf 1366 nicht mehr an strom gefressen. Die Westmere mit 140 TDP wie auch die 6Kerner auf dem Sockel 2011 non 3 haben einen hohen TDP. Bei workstation Plattformen von wenig Strom zu reden ist sowieso irgendwo nonsense.


Ich hoffe ja das Dx12 endlich die CPU Performance ausfahren kann, dann wäre ich noch für ein paar Jahre gut aufgehoben und wir alle müssten ausreichend Performance aus den alten Mühlen raus holen können.


Was meint ihr?


----------



## Schinken (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Sollten langsam wirklich wieder echte Sprünge in der CPU-Welt kommen? Ich bin zwiegespalten: Einerseits fänd ich es ja technisch super wenn 4+ Kerner zum Standard würden. Andererseits brauche ich zum Zocken schon seit Jahren keine neue CPU, selbst den i7 hätte ich mir sparen können. Also technisch finde ich die Entwicklung spannend, ich bezweifle nur den Mehrwert in der Praxis (fürs Zocken-rechenintensive Anwendungen laufen bei mir, bis auf SETI@Home, garnicht). Über die Preise will ich garnicht reden, die sind selbst halbiert noch zu hoch...

Offtopic: Schöne Disskussion, sachlich und ohne Markenfixierung. Schön dass es auch das noch gibt .


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



cHimaro schrieb:


> Jedoch wohin mit der Leistung



Nicht jeder spielt oder surft nur mit seinem PC. Die Zielgruppe solcher CPUs ist eine andere.
Je nachdem was du so treibst ist es kein Problem auch 40 Kerne stundenlang voll auszulasten und immer noch hart im CPU-Limit zu sein.

Probier doch mal, mit harten Settings (also ausnutzen aller gebotenen Funktionen, keine kostenlosen DAU-Programme die das nicht können) ein 4K-Video vom RAW in den HEVC-Codec zu encodieren. Je nach Bildinhalten rechnet ein 5960X da schon mal 10 - 20 Stunden an einem 20-minütigen Clip. Geht man in die vollen und hat auch noch 60fps am Start dauerts nochmal fast doppelt so lange.

Klar, diese Situation ist eine absolute Ausnahme, ich wollte nur mal ein Beispiel nennen wo du auch mit mehreren 6950X gleichzeitig noch stundenlang im CPU-limit wärst.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Um bei Spielen zu bleiben: Es ist klar das die Spieleentwickler ihre Spiele so programmieren das sie auf einem "normalen" PC -inklusive Notebooks- flüssig laufen. Und "normale" PCs haben meist nur einen Quadcore, Notebooks oft sogar noch einen Dualcore.

Da der CPU Leistungsbedarf weniger stark von den Grafikeinstellungen beeinflusst werden kann als der GPU Leistungsbedarf ist ein guter Quadcore in Spielen fast immer voll ausreichend. Am ehesten kann noch die Sichtweite (etwa in Egoshootern) den CPU Leistungsbedarf skalieren allerdings ist das zum Teil Gameplayrelevant weshalb die Hersteller insbesondere in Multiplayerspielen gerne recht enge Grenzen setzen.

Eine höhere CPU Leistung kann dennoch sinnvoll sein. Etwa wenn man gerne am oberen FPS Limit klebt und dieses vielleicht auch noch nicht nur bei 60Hz sondern bei 120Hz oder mehr liegt. Vorrausgesetzt die Grafikkarte spielt mit  . Auch Programme die im Hintergrund laufen können den Leistungsbedarf massiv erhöhen. Lange Zeit waren Screencapture Programme ein klassisches Beispiel für solche Software, mittlerweile geht das auch CPU schonender, aber es gibt auch diverse andere Software die hier als Beispiel dienen kann.

Die Frage "braucht" man das? Kann man zwar im Allgemeinen mit "nein" beantworten aber ein gewisser Nutzen ist dennoch vorhanden.


----------



## loler24 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Als ob man jetzt schon 10 Kerne braucht. Wer spielen will braucht eh nur maximal 6 Kerne + HT  und wer Workstation-Programme nutzt nimmt einen Xeon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



loler24 schrieb:


> Wer spielen will braucht eh nur maximal 6 Kerne + HT  und wer Workstation-Programme nutzt nimmt einen Xeon.



Und dann gibts noch die, die einen Xeon wollen der übertaktbar ist und Workload haben der keine 768 GB RAM benötigt.
Die kaufen statt eines E5-2667v3 für über 2000$ eben einen sonst baugleichen 5960X zum halben Preis.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Es gibt durchaus schon Spiele die von 10 Kernen gegenüber 6 oder selbst 8 noch profitieren können. Prinzipiell jedenfalls.

Spiele die so eine Leistung wirklich _brauchen_ gibt es aktuell aber noch nicht.

Gründe als Gamer son einen Prozessor zu kaufen gibt es aber dennoch. Das wichtigste Anwendungsszenario ist hier wohl die _Gaming-Workstation_.

Die Xeons haben ja üblicherweise den Nachteil einer niedrigen Taktrate und jedenfalls fehlende Übertaktbarkeit.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



cHimaro schrieb:


> Ich empfinde den 10Kerner sehr geil.... was natürlich sehr verlockend sein wird sind die 6 Kerner......... eventuell unter 300 € oder knapp 300 € ?!



Träum weiter. Der Broadwell und Skylake Quadcore i7 liegen beide bei über 375€. Da wird Broadwell-E sicher nich günstig.


----------



## cHimaro (14. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

naja, ich bleib erstmal beim x5650, bei mir seh ich kein Grund aufzurüsten - aber wie gehabt, klar gibt es leute die von einem 10 kernen 8 usw. profitieren, jedoch für meine Ansprüche reicht die CPU Power (bei Twitch mit OBS in 1080p auf 60 fps zu streamen) außerdem bekomm ich  ja noch von 3.83 bis 4.4 Ghz noch ein wenig  Mehrleistung.

ich warte ja das durch dx12 jeder mehr CPU leistung gewinnt.. hope so


----------



## Bull56 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Hmm, dann muss ich eben 10 kerne auf 6GHz übertakten. Mal hoffen, dass die cpu sauber auf meinem Board läuft


----------



## Jan565 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Träum weiter. Der Broadwell und Skylake Quadcore i7 liegen beide bei über 375€. Da wird Broadwell-E sicher nich günstig.



Der 5820K lag auch schon mal bei 300€.

Im Moment sind die Preise für die CPUs einfach nur übertrieben hoch. 

Warten wir mal noch ein halbes Jahr, dann hat sich der kram beruhigt und man bekommt auch wieder den 5820K für 300-330€.


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Das Problem sind nicht die CPU Preise sondern der Wertverlust des Euro. Man kann davon ausgehen das dieser weitergeht wenn sich die Politik der EZB nicht ändert...


----------



## mks1970 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die CPU Preise sondern der Wertverlust des Euro. Man kann davon ausgehen das dieser weitergeht wenn sich die Politik der EZB nicht ändert...



Guter Punkt! Bei einem Kurs von 1:1.4 Dollar würden die Preise deutlich angenehmer für uns in Europa sein! Glaube kaum, dass sich das demnächst ändert! Alleine die grossen Langzeit-Kosten durch die ganzen Flüchtlinge für die EU-Staaten dürfte den Euro kaum positiv beeinflussen! Glücklicherweise sind aber die Steigerungen der CPU Leistung ohnehin nur noch marginal und wer heute mind. einen flotten 4-Kerner besitzt kann wohl noch bis 2020 alle Spiele halbwegs genießen!


----------



## FlyingPC (30. November 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Der Euro soll wahrscheinlich bis zum Jahresende eine 1:1 Kurs mit dem Dollar haben.
Leider!


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Broadwell-E mit bis zu 10 Kernen und höherem Takt.*

Das nächste Jahr kann für mich Hardware technisch richtig teuer werden
Mein verstand sagt nein zum 6950X,aber der Rest will(muss) ihn haben.


----------

